# A few questions re 694 SL



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

4 th night in my 2007 B 694 sl
When I collected her the garage put in 2 new 110 ah habitation batteries. On the DT201 panel do I set the nom Ah to 220 or 110. When on start up page the jab batt is flashing and only showing 50% ? Do I have a faulty battery?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't know about flashing, but control panel should be set at 220.  

tony


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks gemmy i have set it to 220 but the panel is only showing 50% will get the dealer to check it next week.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have followed all the instructions regarding setting the amp to 220 but the panel always shows 50%. given it up as a bad job and rely on the Victron now.

Mike


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Ours was always the same, I gave up trying to work out how to set it and just relied on the voltage.

Its a different set up on the S820(much easier) but I still never look and rely totally on the victron battery monitor.

Paul.


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

Mine did this and i was informed it was doing a self check, connect to EH and it should sort itself out within 24 hours. I have 2 gel 80 AH batteries and my panel is set at 128 A not 160 A, which is 20% less because when your batteries get this low your unit will automatically shut down.


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

You will find more info here (Dont know how to put proper link address in) http://www.hymerclub.co.uk/dt201.gif Hope this helps.


----------



## telbet (Oct 30, 2006)

Well I never it worked


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I followed Telbets link and will disconnect mains in the morning to see if it works.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Well that all worked,thanks for the replies.
I think I am slowly getting to grips with this beast.But I am sure I will have more questions.
Only in UK until end of Jan so need to get all bits and pieces sorted before then.Now to search for a spare wheel / jack/ wheel brace.


----------

